# Andere Möglichkeit als JDBC Treiber für den Datenbankzugriff



## A.T. (4. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache im Moment einen kleinen Vergleich von C# und Java. 

Im Moment gucke ich mir den Zugriff auf Datenbanken an. Z.B. die Geswindigkeit und so was.

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage und zwar kann ich mit C# einen Datenbankzugriff über einen Treiber der Datenbank (Spezifisch für die Datenbank z.B. von Sybase) machen oder aber über einen OLE Treiber dem ich einfach sage welche Datenbank es ist und fertig. 

Bei Java muss ich ja erst mal den JDBC- Treiber für die Datenbank haben und diesen dann benutzen. Gibt es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Für ein Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß
A.T.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (4. Sep 2007)

Ist das vielleicht die Information, die Du suchst?



> Wenn kein JDBC Treiber für deine Notwendigkeiten vorhanden ist, kann eine JDBC-ODBC Brücke benutzt werden, um an einen ODBC Treiber über das JDBC API anzuschließen. Java 2 schließt eine JDBC-ODBC Brücke für Solaris und Microsoft Windows mit ein.



Quelle: http://www.tech-faq.com/lang/de/jdbc.shtml


----------



## trazzag (4. Sep 2007)

Naja, der jeweilige JDBC-Treiber ist ja quasi ein spezifischer Treiber für diese Datenbank...
Möglichkeiten gibt's da noch andere: Du könntest z.B. eine JDBC-ODBC-Bridge Verwenden, sofern die Datenbank als ODBC-Quelle im System vorhanden ist - inwieweit das sinnvoll ist steht woanders geschrieben ;-)


----------



## A.T. (4. Sep 2007)

Danke für dein Statmant.
Richtig das mit dem JDBC-Treiber ist ein spezifischer Treiber. So was wie JDBC-ODBC-Bridge habe ich gesucht. Also etwas mit dem ich mittels der ODBC-Quelle einen Zugriff habe. Das ist die Geschickteste Art und Weiß ist, ist klar.

Sonst noch was im Angebot?;-)


----------

